# Proof of funds for FSWP application



## Dipen Patel (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi all,

I am writing again to clarify one doubt regarding proof of funds for FSWP application.

My question is that can I show my provident fund as proof of fund?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

A provident fund, is that money that will be paid to you when you retire?


----------



## Dipen Patel (Aug 17, 2013)

When I resign from my current employer and travel to Canada, pf will be mine.. so during application can I give pf as proof of funds


----------

